# Video en écran de veille sur Macbook Air



## Guy56420 (4 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je veux maitre une vidéo en écran de veille j'ai vue plusieurs technique sur le net, mais ne fonctionne pour le moment, donc je pose ma question ici et si question déjà résolue je m'en excuse et donner moi le lien.

Sinon j'ai déjà charger Onyx ce qui normalement devrais fonctionner mais je pense que mon pb est de modifier ma video en .scr si je ne me trompe pas et le placer dans les ScreenSaver.
Donc la aussi deux question comment je passe en .scr et aussi comment placer en ScreenSaver, j'ai placer ma video tel quel dans le fichier ScreenSaver et une foi dedans je les changer en .saver
Mais rien a faire quand je veux changer mon écran de veille je ne peux pas le sélectionné ???

Help me please 

D'avance merci a tous pour votre aide 

Thanks and take care of you...


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2013)

Hello.

As-tu essayé ce tuto ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cs3SNKaSJI

Ça ne m'a pas l'air très compliqué.


----------



## Guy56420 (5 Avril 2013)

Oui j'ai vue mais je n'arrivent pas sur la même fenêtre que lui, si j'entend bien il faut taper "xquart" et ensuite choisir "xquart composer" ???
et la j'ai pas du tout la même fenêtre.


----------



## Guy56420 (6 Avril 2013)

Guy56420 a dit:


> Oui j'ai vue mais je n'arrivent pas sur la même fenêtre que lui, si j'entend bien il faut taper "xquart" et ensuite choisir "xquart composer" ???
> et la j'ai pas du tout la même fenêtre.



Ha..... j'ai peut-être trouver je fait les essai et je vous dit tout 

------------

Il est plus facile de briser un atome que de briser un préjugé...


----------



## Guy56420 (6 Avril 2013)

Guy56420 a dit:


> Ha..... j'ai peut-être trouver je fait les essai et je vous dit tout
> 
> ------------
> 
> Il est plus facile de briser un atome que de briser un préjugé...



Ok cool sa marche  bon alors pour ceux que sa peut intéresser je vous dit comment j'ai fait 

Tout d'abord j'ai télécharger Xcode sur App Store.
En suite j'ai fait comme dit ici : http://macmaintenance.be/2012/09/installer-quartz-composer-sous-os-x-moutain-lion-2/

Puis fait comme cela : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cs3SNKaSJI

Pour moi sa fonctionne Merci Wath68


----------

